# The old calls me crazy for having a concealed pistol permit.



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Those people must have drove through Jamestown and it could have been our garage. Enough said. Just because we live in ND does not mean we are safe from the world.

And for those who have not heard.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090607/ap_on_re_us/us_alabama_escape


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, you might be crazy, but not because you have a CC permit... :beer:

However, bellyguns are the weapon of last resort, not first choice.... If those boneheads holed up in my outbuildings, until I got the SIU Team out here I would be inclined to hold the fort with my work rifle backed up with an 870 turkey gun full of 4 buck...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If it was my garage I would have told the cops to just ventilate it... or done it myself.

Apparently he didn't have a garage door opener and a handy remote. :eyeroll:


----------

